# IronMagazine Calender for 2005?



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

There was some talk about this in the journal forum, and I thought it sounded like a great idea. Any ideas about someone producing an IM members calender for 2005? I think that it would be great motivation to see some of the top IM physiques in calender format. 

Any opinions?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Only if Albob is Miss January.


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

Isn't Albob already posing in the centerfold for Iron Magazine?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 13, 2004)

Jenny, Greeky, and GG are in.  We should be able to wrap this up with the help of Sappy, SNT, Jill, and six male members.  ALL the women in this forum are qualified ... these are the ones that rolled off the top of my head.  No death threats please.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2004)

if you are talking a 'printed calandar' personally I do not have the financial resources, you do not want to know how much I am spending on IronMagLabs the next few months, but needless to say I will be strapped as far as extra cash goes.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 13, 2004)

Not to burst your bubble BC but getting women to fly in somewhere to shoot for a calendar would cost a lot of money. Unless of course, and no offense at all, but they want to do it for free out of their own pockets? Any offer I have gotten even for a small shoot has started at a couple hundred a day and goes up from there. The more finanacially reasonable idea for Prince would be to cut and paste the photos


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

Why the hell do you want to ruin this great publication by sticking in 6 male members?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 13, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Why the hell do you want to ruin this great publication by sticking in 6 male members?


  Ditto ... men


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 13, 2004)

I think we can easily find 12 lovely ladies to fit the bill. (Plus Albob, of course, for the nude spread in the middle.)


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

> Why the hell do you want to ruin this great publication by sticking in 6 male members?


Agreed.


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

Most people usually don't consider the work that goes into things like this.. 
The best way to teach them though is to have them do it . I think that the people who promoted this idea be the ones to drive it. I move that Monstar market and drive this idea .. What do you say Monstar.. You can setup a photo shoot thread where the girls can post their best poses  Then we can all vote for the 12 girls that will be in the Calender. Heck, you may not get more than 12 volunteers to send their pictures.. That would make it even easier. Then just use a simple calender maker software and copy and paste the photos in.. Whalla...then you have a calender at little to no cost. 

Do I have enough smileys in here?...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if you are talking a 'printed calandar' personally I do not have the financial resources, you do not want to know how much I am spending on IronMagLabs the next few months, but needless to say I will be strapped as far as extra cash goes.



this is why you sell them to make a profit    

lets see 12 participants.....in no particular order.....

jodi 
lis
goalgetter 
jodi
hilary
sapphire
gena 
brit
aggie
nc
jen

hmmm thats 11.....who am i forgetting?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> this is why you sell them to make a profit



sure, but do you think this can be produced for free?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> hmmm thats 11.....who am i forgetting?



opps shit sorry.....jillllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> sure, but do you think this can be produced for free?



advanced orders maybe?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 14, 2004)

Velvet
Sara
shutupntrain



We can have bikini Mudwrestling matches to decide


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Velvet
> Sara
> shutupntrain
> 
> ...



lis = shutupntra1n


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you, but the thought of that fat ass ALBOB doing a nude centerfold is just gross.    He's got to be one of the most disgusting..........................................Hey, wait just a damn minute!!!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2004)

Why not just have a spare corner of the site hold a small pic of the member for that month with a small banner saying "Miss/Mr <insert month here>".

If they click on the pic, they can view a larger copy of it.

Obviously the pic will change each month.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

damn im sitting here thinking about all the other sexy women here at IM that i didnt think of when making my earlier post. i didnt mean to neglect anyone. i think they know who im talking about.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Take 12 pics and add dates, then we will all have 12 lovley wallpapers. I know I would use them.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

HI BULLETPROOF!!! I haven't seen you as much lately and I think I actually was missing your posts


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> HI BULLETPROOF!!! I haven't seen you as much lately and I think I actually was missing your posts



well i have been here faithfully putting in my .02 where i feel its needed. i thought you were ignoring me.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

No way!!! You are my superman


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> No way!!! You are my superman



awwwww   

too bad my name aint luke


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

>



i know i know i goofed. you are 1 of the ones i left out. im sorry.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 14, 2004)

damn i even forgot to mention j'bo. im gonna be on all the womens shit list by the end of the day.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> awwwww
> 
> too bad my name aint luke


 Me and Luke have departed ways    He doesn't : me anymore  Men


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

I could sell memberships to 24 hour fitness as well and make a profit if I had the money to own one or more stores 

It is the money that Prince emphasized that he didn't have to put up for the calender due to his other business ventures.




			
				bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> this is why you sell them to make a profit
> 
> lets see 12 participants.....in no particular order.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

If the money was available, or someone decides to take on this project....then you are forgetting Babsie Girl.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if you are talking a 'printed calandar' personally I do not have the financial resources, you do not want to know how much I am spending on IronMagLabs the next few months, but needless to say I will be strapped as far as extra cash goes.


Rob we know you have made a zillion bucks from this site.  J/K all we need from you is permission to use IM logos and releated stuff.  That would be the only way to do this right.  The calander would be made availble on IM and you'd need to approve that as well.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2004)

I remember ya Janny  .  Greeky too.  We know SNT is in.  Reqruit a few males that would meet the needs of the female gender so the thing is fair.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 14, 2004)

I can make this happen, if people are honestly interested. I could keep the cost really low, if people were willing to submit their own photos.

Basically, there's two options. Either 12 months, each with 1 lady. Or each month could have a split of one guy/one lady. It depends what you guys want to do. I can't fly everyone out to anywhere for photos, so it would be much more productive to have anyone interested in being part of it take their own pics (or have them taken by a pro) and submit the pictures. We could either have a panel pick what makes the calendar or I could do it arbitrarily. 

All things considered, I could probably do it for $10 a calendar, if my guesswork is right. Anyone interested?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

JENNY!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2004)

I am and will help get it rolling ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

For those of you that are serious, I would not even consider contributing pictures unless I was in a physical shape that I was comfortable with

Nobody wants to see this fat ass hanging on their wall


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

Dang...if everyone was in Houston, I know photographers.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> all we need from you is permission to use IM logos and releated stuff.  That would be the only way to do this right.  The calander would be made availble on IM and you'd need to approve that as well.



I would need much more detail on this before I would agree to anything being used from IronMagazine.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 14, 2004)

I can get a calendar put together. Anyone who would like to be in it needs only send me a physical (not digital) copy of the image(s) they want to be considered. All photos will be returned.

Also, what's the general consensus on content? Half guys/half ladies, or are we going 100% ladies?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone up to arranging a chat session to really nail out details? I know a publisher who will do great work for super cheap as a favor to me.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Also, what's the general consensus on content? Half guys/half ladies, or are we going 100% ladies?


I'm sure the men don't want to look at other men.. Maybe if you can get a ladies only done and everything goes well with it, you can put one together of only men for the girls.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 14, 2004)

I forgot only men need calendars. Women don't need to know the date, they just need to have dinner ready at 5, right?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Anyone up to arranging a chat session to really nail out details? I know a publisher who will do great work for super cheap as a favor to me.



Is your plan to use IronMagazine for this, or what?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Nobody wants to see this fat ass hanging on their wall



Oh the fun I could have with THAT statement.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

I would love to see your ass on my wall Greeky 



			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> For those of you that are serious, I would not even consider contributing pictures unless I was in a physical shape that I was comfortable with
> 
> Nobody wants to see this fat ass hanging on their wall


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Is your plan to use IronMagazine for this, or what?


Members from IM are conspiring to work with and show other members from IM to put this together.  It would seem to be a natural progression for it to be an IM calander.  Are there issues in this for you Robert?  If so please lay it out straight before we give this any effort.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

BC...

The members are not conspired, they are inspired.... And the only reason is the hope to see some nice IM  on the calendar. 

And I am one of those who are inspired... Anything I can do to help?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2004)

Just follow this thread as it evolves into its own being Randy. Jump in whne ya can as things will go one way or the other. Inspiraten is what got me goin' too


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll just wait for the pictures to flow in  
We can think of it as the IM Miss America Pageant    Would be fun to vote on the contestants for the calendar   Hell! I would vote for em all though   We would need more months in the year


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Holy Crap!*

I missed all this!?!?!

 By the way, the cheapest way, if you ask me, is to use Cafe Press. They do calendars, too. You just have to get everyone to send in high-res images (300dpi jpegs, tifs or eps files i think).

  Because I'm a total ham, I'm in -- after next week (finishing BFL!). 

 I have a photographer friend here, probably won't work for free, but if anyone else in south florida is in, i can put you in touch with him.

 I am a graphic designer, and I would LOVE to offer my time to work on it, however I am swamped with work and my training and this is more than I can handle, so that's why I haven't offered, in case anyone who knew what I do for a living was wondering. I can offer some guidance if necessary though... 

  This sounds like fun... let's please just keep it somewhat decent! I'm close with my parents, and I'd like to keep it that way !


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This sounds like fun... let's please just keep it somewhat decent! I'm close with my parents, and I'd like to keep it that way !


GG your'e a great addition.  I would also add that I won't get involved in this unless it is a total class act.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

Class Act?   Does it mean clothes?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 14, 2004)

Dressed in what ever is wanted to cover nips and bush, or a man's package, should be used as a baseline IMHO.  We are here for ... and all about ... our bodies so it has to be sexy.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 14, 2004)

Let's consider this carefully.  Even if Robert approves and we somehow put this thing together, how many of you guys will actually buy this, if half the months are filled with men!!!! (Albob need not reply, we know and sympathize.)  
Seriously, much as I'm fond of the rest of you, I'm not about to have guys in underwear hanging from my wall every other month.  And I imagine most of you feel likewise.  So if we're gonna do this, let's do it right.  12 lovely ladies for those 12 long months. And I doubt too many women will mind, despite what some of you think.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 14, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Let's consider this carefully.  Even if Robert approves and we somehow put this thing together, how many of you guys will actually buy this, if half the months are filled with men!!!! (Albob need not reply, we know and sympathize.)
> Seriously, much as I'm fond of the rest of you, I'm not about to have guys in underwear hanging from my wall every other month.  And I imagine most of you feel likewise.  So if we're gonna do this, let's do it right.  12 lovely ladies for those 12 long months. And I doubt too many women will mind, despite what some of you think.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> By the way, the cheapest way, if you ask me, is to use Cafe Press. They do calendars, too. You just have to get everyone to send in high-res images (300dpi jpegs, tifs or eps files i think).



good idea, but you can only use one image, not a different one for every month.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> good idea, but you can only use one image, not a different one for every month.


 d'oh! You sure about that? I haven't checked, but i could swear they had two styles of calendar, one that's got 12 photos, and one that is like a wall calendar with only one photo, all 12 months printed underneath.

 Maybe I'm thinking of Walgreens Photo Labs, or one of these places 

 Darn...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> GG your'e a great addition. I would also add that I won't get involved in this unless it is a total class act.


 Awwww. thanks, BC.  

 I agree, sexy but _classy_, considering what the site is about and all... It should be a nice balance.


----------



## Var (Oct 15, 2004)

First:  Id love to see your ass on my wall, Greeky!  

Second:  Calendar would HAVE to be all women.

Third:  Classy?    When did we start getting classy around here!?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 15, 2004)

Guys, I'm in. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it  I just need to tan some first


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm in. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it  I just need to tan some first


 Hahaha that makes two of us. But I bet you'll tan the normal way.  I have to get sprayed. 

 Maybe I'll just submit my 12-week photos since I'm shooting those next week.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 15, 2004)

Why do you have to get sprayed?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Why do you have to get sprayed?


 i can't tan. i burn hot pink


----------



## JJJ (Oct 15, 2004)

Classy? Then why bother?


----------



## Var (Oct 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm in. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm in     And if it's all girls and we have two many, we could do two girls a month (not in THAT way!!   )  Some of us aren't that far from one another.  I know I plan on meeting up with Jenny sometime this year anyhow, and Ivy (Goal getter) is in Florida which isn't THAT far from here.  Vel and Jilly are both in Canada (not sure which part though).


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I'm in     And if it's all girls and we have two many, we could do two girls a month (not in THAT way!!   ) Some of us aren't that far from one another. I know I plan on meeting up with Jenny sometime this year anyhow, and Ivy (Goal getter) is in Florida which isn't THAT far from here. Vel and Jilly are both in Canada (not sure which part though).


 I'd be willing to travel some, depending where and how cheap i can get a flight. I'm always up for a long weekend getaway. I'd say you all should come here but as of today, prices go up big time until april (we're in "season" now, since all the snowbirds come down for the winter hahaha). Not the cheapest time to travel to south florida.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to travel some, depending where and how cheap i can get a flight. I'm always up for a long weekend getaway. I'd say you all should come here but as of today, prices go up big time until april (we're in "season" now, since all the snowbirds come down for the winter hahaha). Not the cheapest time to travel to south florida.




Florida's not that far, I'll drive, and neither is VA, so either way, I'm down!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> d'oh! You sure about that? I haven't checked, but i could swear they had two styles of calendar, one that's got 12 photos, and one that is like a wall calendar with only one photo, all 12 months printed underneath.



Just looked again and you're right, there are two versions! 

So this is an easy option for an IronMagazine calandar, and if everyone wants to do it I would just need the 300dpi images to use.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Just looked again and you're right, there are two versions!
> 
> So this is an easy option for an IronMagazine calandar, and if everyone wants to do it I would just need the 300dpi images to use.


 woo hoo!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 15, 2004)

Moving right along I see ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 15, 2004)

I am thinking some test shots in this thread would be a general way to get started. We could aslo look at our layout options. We could all have input and help keep this spicy yet tasteful. Also, it would save time and energy on layout IMHO.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks BC but I'm not in... Sorry buddy


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

Sure I will do it!  But I can't fly into anywhere , bu I can take a pic and post it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 17, 2004)

I think it is a great idea ... and would be fun for all involved.  Money?  We pay as we order and be done with it.  No payment for the females, the person that does the layout, or the person who runs with this to actually make it a reality.  Just a beautiful group of our women to help IM members pass the months.   Any proceds from the shoot for Playboy, which is sure to be a result of this publication, should go to Albob's retirement home expenses.  

Outsiders?  Devide it all up by 13 with IM as the 13th to defray site upkeep.  Is this gonna get anyone a pile of cash? not likely but it would be a blast.

I can see one on the wall of my business ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 17, 2004)

As far as personal use goes I have a Cannon photo printer that I could use for my calender.  If we just put this together and made it availble online we could all print our own, or for those lacking a photo printer I'd be happy to mail ya a copy.  Cover my costs ... probably $10 or less.  A great IM logo, some things that interest evryone (input needed) and our women.

How is this a bad plan?


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 17, 2004)

> Guys, I'm in. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it  I just need to tan some first


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 17, 2004)

I must say that I am hurting right now.....Am I too old, ugly, what??????  OOhhh I hate rejection


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I must say that I am hurting right now.....Am I too old, ugly, what??????


Not from where I'm looking.   
I think we're saving February for ya.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I must say that I am hurting right now.....Am I too old, ugly, what?????? OOhhh I hate rejection


Update time.

Jenny
Jeanie
GG
Greeky (c'mon we want ya toooooo ... I seen ya pics & ya got da stuff!)
SNT (?)
Sapphire
ncgirl21


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 17, 2004)

Yea, nice try   I am going to bed now and cry on my pillow all night....after i down a pound of chocolate and a pound of pretzels.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yea, nice try   I am going to bed now and cry on my pillow all night....after i down a pound of chocolate and a pound of pretzels.....


Take pics. You can be the "messy" month.


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2004)

This will be one helluva calendar!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yea, nice try I am going to bed now and cry on my pillow all night....after i down a pound of chocolate and a pound of pretzels.....


Melt the chocolate and dip the pretzels ... ummmmm.  Just add the calories as you go ...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Update time.
> 
> Jenny
> Jeanie
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 17, 2004)

I need time.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

>


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

LOL @ Busy... I don't want my ass hanging on anyone's wall unless I'm getting paid for it. Maybe that sounds fucked up to some people but when I have serious peole that will pay me for my time I am not going to give out my photos for free. It's just a financial thing.  Not to mention when you start doing photo shoots you have to be careful where you give your photos cause agents get pissed if you are not specific to them


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

That's good, cause there sure are a lot better asses I would rather see on the calender than yours...   Like Sapphires 

Sorry, but its funny to hear someone that isn't even good lookin to be acting stuck up. Especially over a calender that is being created to benefit and represent the forum that we are all members of and are supposed to be standing up for.  I sure wouldn't pay you a red cent of my money to see your ass    And if your that concerned about where you post your photos, why is your funny ass poses already spread across the gallery here?  




			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> LOL @ Busy... I don't want my ass hanging on anyone's wall unless I'm getting paid for it. Maybe that sounds fucked up to some people but when I have serious peole that will pay me for my time I am not going to give out my photos for free. It's just a financial thing.  Not to mention when you start doing photo shoots you have to be careful where you give your photos cause agents get pissed if you are not specific to them


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That's good, cause there sure are a lot better asses I would rather see on the calender than yours...   Like Sapphires
> 
> Sorry, but its funny to hear someone that isn't even good lookin to be acting stuck up. Especially over a calender that is being created to benefit and represent the forum that we are all members of and are supposed to be standing up for.  I sure wouldn't pay you a red cent of my money to see your ass    And if your that concerned about where you post your photos, why is your funny ass poses already spread across the gallery here?




 that's fine you don't agree with her, but geez.. pretty harsh!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

Damn Randy, what got into you? You're usually so...nice.  Now you're starting to remind me of.....well, me.


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

Sorry... I am usually nice, your right.  Maybe I over reacted and if so I am sorry, but it blew me away over the stuck up comment.  I think if she was not interested in posting her picture, then she just should have not said anything at all...not to brag about the fact that if she did she would want to get paid for it.....(Give me a break!).


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 17, 2004)

Sometimes we have to do things just for shiots and giggles.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sorry... I am usually nice, your right.  Maybe I over reacted and if so I am sorry, but it blew me away over the stuck up comment.  I think if she was not interested in posting her picture, then she just should have not said anything at all...not to brag about the fact that if she did she would want to get paid for it.....(Give me a break!).



just be prepared: you know she's gonna fire back at you when she reads that.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> this is why you sell them to make a profit
> 
> lets see 12 participants.....in no particular order.....
> 
> ...



  I guess I could do a thong shot.  Funny thing is that I'd rather show my ass off than the rest of me


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2004)

hey, I see my wife in that list, who vounteered her ass? 

do you really think my wife will have her ass hanging on the walls of you perverts for free!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

LOL busylivin.... that's ok,  I've been fired upon before. 

I guess I did react a bit harshly about saying the part about her not being good looking. I didn't mean to be hurtful, just to make my point.  So I will take back that comment.  But the part about being stuck up stands .  There is absolutely nothing wrong with turning body building into a career and making money being a model or doing photo shoots or whatever the case.   But it was the way that message came across that was wrong in my mind.   That is all I will say about it..


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

Now to see your wifes ass on my wall, I will toss in some good money for that   (just teasin Prince)





			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> hey, I see my wife in that list, who vounteered her ass?
> 
> do you really think my wife will have her ass hanging on the walls of you perverts for free!


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

Jodi,

That's ok, you can wear your thongs and show off your ass too 



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> I guess I could do a thong shot. Funny thing is that I'd rather show my ass off than the rest of me


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2004)

I understand that this is a lineup of some of the ladies who have stepped forward to pose in the Calendar so far    

I think we may need a new lineup?


----------



## Var (Oct 18, 2004)

We need to get CourtQueen on this list!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Damn, looks like I've missed out on a bunch on this thread! Well, for what it's worth, I'm shooting my 12-week photos on thursday, so I'll see if i can get the photog friend of mine to take a few extra with some other clothes and stuff, maybe some downstairs at the beach.

 As for money, whatever. I don't EXPECT to get paid, but if you guys are offerin' I won't turn it down! Hahahahaha! I'm just doing it for the fun of it, and because being on a calendar is something I'd never imagined I'd be doing in this lifetime! 

 BC: what were you saying (or was it burner02?) about printing them out at home?! HUH? I thought cafe press takes care of that for you?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That's good, cause there sure are a lot better asses I would rather see on the calender than yours... Like Sapphires
> 
> Sorry, but its funny to hear *someone that isn't even good lookin* to be acting stuck up. Especially over a calender that is being created to benefit and represent the forum that we are all members of and are supposed to be standing up for. I sure wouldn't pay you a red cent of my money to see your ass  And if your that concerned about where you post your photos, why is your funny ass poses already spread across the gallery here?


Wow, and to think that I felt bad being left out  .  Randy, is that why I wasn't invited?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

I have to have a pick of my ass???  ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

I do have a pic in this Texas suit from behind, wearing my ropers.  I can see if Craig will let me use that.  Unless noone wants it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

Was completely NOT trying to start shit here. I propose a new rule. I would porpose that anyone who is not interested in doing this does not get any bad response for that choice from anyone. SNT has said she was out at the beginning but I thought to try again. My bad. I should have respected her statement the first time ... I will when it happens again from anyone else. I live and learn. She has made herself known and won't be bothered again. Sorry SNT.

As far as the printing goes ... I suggested that home photo printing thing to defray costs. I can print my own with ease in a heartbeat. My cannon photo printer is cheaper to run than any printer I???ve ever owned, does awesome photo quality prints, and handles any kind of paper. I know I???m not the only person with a good printer and feel that outsourcing this is more expensive per unit than we need. Just business ??? the less we spend on it, the more of us will have one on our walls. If my son trashes it throwing water balloons filled with grape jelly around the kitchen I can print another one and not feel the need to take away his breathing privileges. Some folks mentioned NO printing at all but instead just a desktop kinda thing. NOT what it seemed people were wishing for when this whole thing started in another thread. The women in this forum look HOT and have worked their buns off to get that way. A traditional calendar layout is as much a testament to those efforts as anything. Somehow a desktop calendar falls short of that IMHO. Not to imply that is a bad idea in itself mind ya. I would propose that any manor of using the layout would be a matter of personal choice. Why limit this in anyway? I just would like that option of a paper version hanging on my kitchen wall.

Adding other useful info to this project would increase the value of the thing to our members. Recipes, fitness related events, whatever???s clever would enhance it???s usefulness to us all.

The last thing I might add is a matter of money. If this is done right we will have one very fine result. These tend to have a value. Do I think this will take off and go national? Nahhh ... that is not the intent. This is just a fun way to celibrate our women. We do all need to agree however that all proceeds go to the thirteen girls ??? with Robert as number thirteen. His logo will be there sure, but this is more to defray site costs. We know that he is getting rich from running this site and all. Hate to see ya on a street corner with one of those "Will run a web site for food - God Bless" signs Robert


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 18, 2004)

I had posted a reply and unfortunately was cut off the computer so now I don't even feel like responding to your comment but I will simply b/c your rudeness is a classic mistake that women hear all the time when we don't just pass out some random photo over the net not knowing where it will go.  I am far from stuck up but you would feel that way if you have never been in the photography business. I am in the makes with an agent and I am not aloud to represent my photo elsewhere without his consent and he would never go for this. I do not disagree with idea for someone else but I politely declined the offer and I don't know why it was reinsisted I would partake in it. I am not offended by your comments and likewise nobody asked you to put me on your wall. I get emails from people with such requests for free and they do not understand why I have to decline due to copyright purposes and of course I get nasty email replies that I am conceited and can't even send them one. My girlfriends that have done everything from Hustler to websites such as muscle elegance and herbiceps get these emails 100 times a day and they all surprisingly sound like your comments. Someone will always go into... "well your ugly anyway". Well I contribute my journal daily with all my personal wo info and ph/ps info which is private and I do anyway. I was also going to donate to the site on Princes behalf so I do my share here. What I am not going to do is stoop to the level of your last few posts and comeback with some angry or insulting comment about you or anyone else here. As for my photos posted on here, they are for progress purposes. I post my pics b/c even people off this site read my journal and those that are serious into bb are not looking at them in a derog sense. I spend endless money and time to accomplish some of the hardest tasks in female bb such as gaining size. My pics on here are for a purpose  I did not mean to be stuck up and I don't feel I should even have to explain myself or my reasons to you but in retaliation to your slamming post I decided to. I have heard worse comments form people more credible to speak out than you and your insults do not hinder my training. They only push me farther.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 18, 2004)

why didn't you use the large font bc?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> why didn't you use the large font bc?


??


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 18, 2004)

its a joke never mind


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

Going back to the whole picture/calandar creation, I feel the best way to do this is let me handle the pics, everyone send the pic to me, I will then create the calandar useing CafePress.com just how I have done the IronMagazine estore: http://www.cafepress.com/ironmag

All I would need is for everyone to send me a high res digital photo via email, this way your pic is not going all over the net, and it will only be used with your permission in the IronMagazine calandar that will only be available thru the IM estore at CafePress.com.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Going back to the whole picture/calandar creation, I feel the best way to do this is let me handle the pics, everyone send the pic to me, I will then create the calandar useing CafePress.com just how I have done the IronMagazine estore: http://www.cafepress.com/ironmag
> 
> All I would need is for everyone to send me a high res digital photo via email, this way your pic is not going all over the net, and it will only be used with your permission in the IronMagazine calandar that will only be available thru the IM estore at CafePress.com.


What kind of priceing are we talking about here??


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> What kind of priceing are we talking about here??



they would sell for: $15.99 each.

and that is it, no one has to pay for anything, they all just take a high res digital photo and send it over.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

I would think the women should make the choice on how that question is answered.  It sounds like you get all the cash ... they get a calender Robert.  You show a cost break down and figure a split and it would be a fair deal IMHO.  You get 1/13th.  Not much money I agree ...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I would think the women should make the choice on how that question is answered.  It sounds like you get all the cash ... they get a calender Robert.  You show a cost break down and figure a split and it would be a fair deal IMHO.  You get 1/13th.  Not much money I agree ...



LOL, I mark all products up $1.00 at the estore to try and cover the $6.00 month fee of having the estore at CafePress, trust me I make NO money from it.

I was just trying to be helpful in this, it has nothing to with me trying to make any money from it, hell we can price the calandars at CafePress's bottom line price of $14.99 and I would make $0 from the sales.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I would think the women should make the choice on how that question is answered. It sounds like you get all the cash ... they get a calender Robert. You show a cost break down and figure a split and it would be a fair deal IMHO. You get 1/13th. Not much money I agree ...


 BC, it's cool that you're looking out for us, money wise, but honestly, and i only speak for myself here, i don't expect any money from it, nor would I ask for any. I don't know about the other ladies... This is just something fun for me to do.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

You know when I was younger money was never an issue ... cuz I had none I guess. Now I'm older and it creeps into my mind at the oddest times. Anyway ... the money is not really the big thing for me cuz I just don't believe there will be any made here.  New years is around the corner and I can think of nothing better to keep track of school events, appointmemts at the nail saloon, or my botox injections than a calender loaded with my IM friends showing off their hard earned assests .

P.S. If there is any money made though ??? it should be made by the ladies in print. Not the printer/marketing agent. Just my humble opinion .


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You know when I was younger money was never an issue ... cuz I had none I guess. Now I'm older and it creeps into my mind at the oddest times. Anyway ... the money is not really the big thing for me cuz I just don't believe there will be any made here. New years is around the corner and I can think of nothing better to keep track of school events, appointmemts at the nail saloon, or my botox injections than a calender loaded with my IM friends showing off their hard earned assests .
> 
> P.S. If there is any money made though ??? it should be made by the ladies in print. Not the printer/marketing agent. Just my humble opinion .


 What better payment is there, than the knowledge that our hard-earnd fine asses make your day, every day, 365 days a year!?  Even at the nail saloon.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> P.S. If there is any money made though ??? it should be made by the ladies in print. Not the printer/marketing agent. Just my humble opinion .



well, actually *both* should profit from the work IF that is the goal, but it's not mine, so...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 18, 2004)

I thought this whole thing started off as a fun idea. Now we're talking about money? I think people should pay to help pay for the costs involved. Anything extra shouldn't be held as profit. Donate to a charity or whatever.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

I am not talking about money... all I ever did was say I would handle receiving all of the pics, resizing and compiling the calandar at Cafe Press, and sell it via the IM estore along with the other merchandise.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah the cost should be split among those involved and then if anything is left, then split it.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

there is no cost if we do it thru Cafe Press, I just need the pics.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

Furthermore, I will sell it at $14.99 (that is the base price at CP) just so no one can say there is a profit being made.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

I would offer that we table the idea of funds as we maybe discuss layout.  I believe this idea will evolve as more members join.  Who knows where it will go ... but it will be fun. 


Any ideas on content?  I mean besides the hard earned assests.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

tell ya what, you take it over and what ever you want with it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> tell ya what, you take it over and what ever you want with it.


Not interested in "taking it over" Robert ... I am only trying to help.  I already asked one of the ladies ... any of the ladies ... to run this event.  It is their calender.  Till that happens I will do what ever i can to help move this along in a happy and fun way.  I hope you continue to add to this thing as it will be a great community relations social kinda thing.  Be happy big guy ...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

No, sorry I think I am done, but good luck with it.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there is no cost if we do it thru Cafe Press, I just need the pics.


ahhhh!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

BC,

I was wondering if you could use a larger font,  I can hardly read this? 




			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Was completely NOT trying to start shit here. I propose a new rule. I would porpose that anyone who is not interested in doing this does not get any bad response for that choice from anyone. SNT has said she was out at the beginning but I thought to try again. My bad. I should have respected her statement the first time ... I will when it happens again from anyone else. I live and learn. She has made herself known and won't be bothered again. Sorry SNT.
> 
> As far as the printing goes ... I suggested that home photo printing thing to defray costs. I can print my own with ease in a heartbeat. My cannon photo printer is cheaper to run than any printer I???ve ever owned, does awesome photo quality prints, and handles any kind of paper. I know I???m not the only person with a good printer and feel that outsourcing this is more expensive per unit than we need. Just business ??? the less we spend on it, the more of us will have one on our walls. If my son trashes it throwing water balloons filled with grape jelly around the kitchen I can print another one and not feel the need to take away his breathing privileges. Some folks mentioned NO printing at all but instead just a desktop kinda thing. NOT what it seemed people were wishing for when this whole thing started in another thread. The women in this forum look HOT and have worked their buns off to get that way. A traditional calendar layout is as much a testament to those efforts as anything. Somehow a desktop calendar falls short of that IMHO. Not to imply that is a bad idea in itself mind ya. I would propose that any manor of using the layout would be a matter of personal choice. Why limit this in anyway? I just would like that option of a paper version hanging on my kitchen wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

I see your funnyness and my quote as the same size from my browser ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy BulletProof also made a comment on my font ... I must have an issue with my browser somehow.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

anyone know if Shutup left IM?  
Her pics are down and journal closed ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

I have no idea Jeanie? I'm just a spectator on this one.  Maybe sometimes an opinionated one at that.  If it was up to me,  all girls would be in it... Even if I had to list multible girls for each month 



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> Wow, and to think that I felt bad being left out . Randy, is that why I wasn't invited?


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Well you are using a Verdana #4 that appears just like this?   You mean you can't see that yourself?  hmmmm



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Randy BulletProof also made a comment on my font ... I must have an issue with my browser somehow.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

I just downloaded a new browser.  I used word to spell check as the one in the forum did not work in IE.  Hope this is better.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> anyone know if Shutup left IM?
> Her pics are down and journal closed ...



That sucks... hope not!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> BC,
> 
> I was wondering if you could use a larger font,  I can hardly read this?



this is exactly what i said earlier.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

We'll just blame it on Microsoft BC   Use Mozilla 



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I just downloaded a new browser. I used word to spell check as the one in the forum did not work in IE. Hope this is better.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB,

What a job Craig must have... Having to go through all your pics and find the best ass  Now I want a job like that  





			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> I do have a pic in this Texas suit from behind, wearing my ropers. I can see if Craig will let me use that. Unless noone wants it.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> JLB,
> 
> What a job Craig must have... Having to go through all your pics and find the best ass  Now I want a job like that


LOL...he likes my ass and I hate mine!  Now I do have one of Craig's ass nice blk n white one!  I think I posted it once for Greekie.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL...he likes my ass and I hate mine!  Now I do have one of Craig's ass nice blk n white one!  I think I posted it once for Greekie.


That one can go on Randy's "special" calendar.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> We'll just blame it on Microsoft BC   Use Mozilla


I is now a mozilla user an glad to do so cuz IE was acting really funky.  The change is disrupting my internet experience as I gotta reset all the mundane stuff.  Windows opening all the damn time .... sheese.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That one can go on Randy's "special" calendar.


Special??


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

That one would go on the Boys of IM calender for us girls.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for thinkin of me Max, but Craig's ass isn't exactly what I had in mind for any of my Calendar ideas  

Maybe he could fit into one of yours 





			
				MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That one can go on Randy's "special" calendar.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Special??


"Vulnerable: A study of male asses in nature."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> "Vulnerable: A study of male asses in nature."


 So ya get pics of Randy roaming around in has back yard?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

nope.  LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> That one would go on the Boys of IM calender for us girls.


Great idea!!     

BTW it was ME you posted a pic of Craig's ass for...     

and how could you hate anything on your fine self???????


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Holy Moly when did this fun idea go so crazy????  Let's all get a grip now....  it's JUST FOR FUN!!!  Agents, money PLEASE!!!   

Just grab your digital and SHOOT!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Holy Moly when did this fun idea go so crazy????  Let's all get a grip now....  it's JUST FOR FUN!!!  Agents, money PLEASE!!!
> 
> Just grab your digital and SHOOT!!!



yup, it got way out of control, money, people got offended, quite silly.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Holy Moly when did this fun idea go so crazy????  Let's all get a grip now....  it's JUST FOR FUN!!!  Agents, money PLEASE!!!
> 
> Just grab your digital and SHOOT!!!



Once again she adds poise where ever she goes!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

So this wonderful idea has cost IM the presence of one very hard working BB female.  That sucks ASS


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

MONEY???    ???  PLEASE!!!  Let's just have some fun!!!!!        I'll go take a pic now and post it in here... I am sweaty and stinky... and no tan!!       Wanna pay me NOT to post it??    

Thanks BC!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> So this wonderful idea has cost IM the presence of one very hard working BB female.  That sucks ASS


Too sensitive


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, maybe too sensitive, maybe not, but I sure did get motivation from her how she progressed in a very short period of time and all the hard work she did do.  Hope she is not completely gone....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah, she's nice too, I am sure she will be back.    

BTW I just meant too sensitive if that made her leave altogether.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't think it's anybody's place to judge.  Her post may have come off in a certain way, but I don't think any of your's responses to it are any better


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

hey...I heard that  



			
				BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> So ya get pics of Randy roaming around in has back yard?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> So this wonderful idea has cost IM the presence of one very hard working BB female.  That sucks ASS



No it was not the idea that cost us anything.  SNT got bugged about something ... but being in a calender was not it.  There was a greater issue here for her that sent her packing.  I agree that what ever that issue was  ... it sucks ass that she moved out.  The idea behind this calender should not have to carry the load for her bailing though.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok...this is my thoughts on what has been said.  Flame me if ya want too..

But I think that if someone posts pictures of themself standing on a bed with their rear in full view for everyone to see shouldn't have a problem with a tastful image being added to a chatboard calender.  At least that way you know who is viewing the thing.  When you post pics of your butt in galleries, etc it just screams....To me that is someone starving for attention or lacking something elsewhere.  Progress pics I don't see....To me those are done to where you can actually see what progress is being made besides an ass bent over.

I have all the copywrites to all the images that photographers have shot of me.  I have the right to use them were I see fit.

Myself, I think that if your worried abotu everyone having your images....DON"T POST THE DAMN THINGS IN GALLERIES.  Anyone can steal them and use them.

My .02.  Now I will only say...Sapphire has the best ass on this site.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> hey...I heard that


Randy...do you have images to disprove this???


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> hey...I heard that


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Greeky,

If you're referring to the comment I made....I wasn't judging I was just stating my opinion.   And the opinion still stands.  I did come off a little harsher than I should have, but did soften it up a bit in my later posts.   Well, maybe you are not even talking about that?   Nobody names names around here any more   So much went on in this thread, you could be talking about anyone?


			
				greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I don't think it's anybody's place to judge. Her post may have come off in a certain way, but I don't think any of your's responses to it are any better


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> But I think that if someone posts pictures of themself standing on a bed with their rear in full view for everyone to see shouldn't have a problem with a tastful image being added to a chatboard calender.



I did not want to say anything, but I was kind of thinking that too.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Evwee one keeps pickin on me....
I think I will go in corner and cwy now 




			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Randy...do you have images to disprove this???


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I did not want to say anything, but I was kind of thinking that too.


Ditto!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy...I really wanted to see.....Pretty please......


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 18, 2004)

To begin, I did not leave IM. There was only 2 members that actually messaged me to ask as everyone else assumed a lot and just ran away with this thread. I closed my journal for reasons not pertaining to this thread and I don't feel I need to explain why b/c it is personal. I not once have ever put anyone down or been nasty with anyone, if anything, those that have pm'd me, I have given countless advice and personal info to, and I'm sure you all know who you are, but I am uphalled as a contributing member of this site how the retorical has been posted about me and I am not going to stoop to that level here. The pics in my gallery were for before and after pics. They are not meant in a sexual manner and the people who are seeing them as only such have their mind in the gutter. I politely declined the calandar 3 times and was not rude. I am not going to fuel the fire in this thread with so many of the childish and immature rude comments put here. That may be the character of some but never has been mine. This may be the first time any of you have heard someone say they would only do something if they got paid for it, but it is a common phrase I hear everyday from my female bodybuilding friends. Nobody should feel that b/c I chose not to do it for free, that I feel better than anyone else. It was just a difference of thinking and choice. 

I am far from sensitive Sapphire. I think it is incredible at all the political HOO-HA and non bodybuilding related argumentative threads that dominate this site yet I make a bb related commment that I like to get paid for my work and I get a whole thread bashing my character. That's very ironic. I listened to Prince a while back and I stay out of non bb related threads for the most part so I don't end up in conflict over issues I can't change... (ie, sexual threads)  But sensitive, well that is not it. 

My ph/ps info was very anticipated by many people and I chose this site to post it b/c I enjoyed the company of so many. I also had many people frequent and join this site to be a part of my journal as well. I have written countless emails to members here with advice and support and I log on today to find Randy's post.  

Well I am not going to carry on b/c I feel enough has been said already.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB,

That is exactly what I had stated, and that is what fired me up about the post... I did retract the part about saying she wasn't good looking as I didn't mean to be hurtful, it was just a reaction after reading the stuck up nature of the post. 

But I do agree with the last sentence of her response... opinions have been stated and enough has been said.  So I am shutting my mouth now .



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...this is my thoughts on what has been said. Flame me if ya want too..
> 
> But I think that if someone posts pictures of themself standing on a bed with their rear in full view for everyone to see shouldn't have a problem with a tastful image being added to a chatboard calender. At least that way you know who is viewing the thing. When you post pics of your butt in galleries, etc it just screams....To me that is someone starving for attention or lacking something elsewhere. Progress pics I don't see....To me those are done to where you can actually see what progress is being made besides an ass bent over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Randy...I really wanted to see.....Pretty please......


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> To begin, I did not leave IM. There was only 2 members that actually messaged me to ask as everyone else assumed a lot and just ran away with this thread. I closed my journal for reasons not pertaining to this thread and I don't feel I need to explain why b/c it is personal. I not once have ever put anyone down or been nasty with anyone, if anything, those that have pm'd me, I have given countless advice and personal info to, and I'm sure you all know who you are, but I am uphalled as a contributing member of this site how the retorical has been posted about me and I am not going to stoop to that level here. The pics in my gallery were for before and after pics. They are not meant in a sexual manner and the people who are seeing them as only such have their mind in the gutter. I politely declined the calandar 3 times and was not rude. I am not going to fuel the fire in this thread with so many of the childish and immature rude comments put here. That may be the character of some but never has been mine. This may be the first time any of you have heard someone say they would only do something if they got paid for it, but it is a common phrase I hear everyday from my female bodybuilding friends. Nobody should feel that b/c I chose not to do it for free, that I feel better than anyone else. It was just a difference of thinking and choice.
> 
> I am far from sensitive Sapphire. I think it is incredible at all the political HOO-HA and non bodybuilding related argumentative threads that dominate this site yet I make a bb related commment that I like to get paid for my work and I get a whole thread bashing my character. That's very ironic. I listened to Prince a while back and I stay out of non bb related threads for the most part so I don't end up in conflict over issues I can't change... (ie, sexual threads)  But sensitive, well that is not it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry....but picks of your ass bent over are not considered progress pics by alot of people here.   They scream LOOK AT ME...I need attention.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 18, 2004)

I had a very close family member pass away yesterday and that is why my journal has been closed. I do not believe I will be able to further it as I will not be able to frequent here and I came back tonight to clarify. I'm so glad you all feel my pics were in some slut mannerism. That's not my intention. I'm glad I now know how you view me. I'm really sorry for those that emailed me about leaving but this is just not right. Maybe if some of you had given me a day so I could explain why my journal was closed, but this is cold.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend but I don't think it's the journal being closed thing that people are perterbed about.  I think it's the fact that you post pictures of your back side, standing on a bed in a spread eagle fashion and in your signature no less.  Then trying to act like you are the cat's meow and you are too good to share a thong pic for the calendar.  Call me silly if you want but I think that's what has a few people upset here.


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

As I recall, she was NOT bent over showing her package, she was and most certainly was wearing very thick bottoms, showing her defineing of her legs.  Now granted, I think her butt looked great, but I know that was NOT what she was going for, nor did I even think thats what she was trying to come accross with.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

I leave for 5 minutes to take more slutty pics and what happens????    How could something so harmless turn so bad???  I just thought Lis was a little sensitive.. but that's me, I mean I dont care about who sees my ass, whatever... we all have one.  ANd yes I also agree we post those pics for attention, So???     again who cares???  It's just fun isn't it???    

Let's all just relax and remember we are not celebrities or centerfolds...  just regular people being silly ... no biggie.  At least I AM......

And I took a quick pic just to show how easy it is.... see?? My makeup is smeared and my hair looks like poop... but WHO CARES??????   

I for one apologize to Lis... I hope she wasn't upset when I said she was sensitive, she was always nice to me.    

AND thank Jodi! if I had known I would have taken a pic of my  instead!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> As I recall, she was NOT bent over showing her package, she was and most certainly was wearing very thick bottoms, showing her defineing of her legs.  Now granted, I think her butt looked great, but I know that was NOT what she was going for, nor did I even think thats what she was trying to come accross with.


Of coarse a guy would say such a thing.....

But bent over with the butt and crotch showing isn't in my book of being called progress pics.
And to think that guys wouldn't find them to be sexual or erotic in any way is been plain neive.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> As I recall, she was NOT bent over showing her package, she was and most certainly was wearing very thick bottoms, showing her defineing of her legs.  Now granted, I think her butt looked great, but I know that was NOT what she was going for, nor did I even think thats what she was trying to come accross with.


OK let's change the subject here... how about those YANKEES???


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I leave for 5 minutes to take more slutty pics and what happens????    How could something so harmless turn so bad???  I just thought Lis was a little sensitive.. but that's me, I mean I dont care about who sees my ass, whatever... we all have one.  ANd yes I also agree we post those pics for attention, So???     again who cares???  It's just fun isn't it???
> 
> Let's all just relax and remember we are not celebrities or centerfolds...  just regular people being silly ... no biggie.  At least I AM......
> 
> ...


Sapphire...there is a difference between doing something with class and being tacky.

We love you for who you are, not for trying to be something different.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I hope everything is ok Lis   I will call you later, I'm sorry about your loss *hugs*


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Of coarse a guy would say such a thing.....
> 
> But bent over with the butt and crotch showing isn't in my book of being called progress pics.
> And to think that guys wouldn't find them to be sexual or erotic in any way is been plain neive.




OK, if you reread my post, I said I did in no way THINK thats what SHE WAS TRYING TO GET ACROSS, and I did say I found her butt very nice, i but am I going to go say that?  HELL NO, she could kick my ass.

Your right, it's plain neive if I would admit that, but I did not.  Thank you.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Of coarse a guy would say such a thing.....
> 
> But bent over with the butt and crotch showing isn't in my book of being called progress pics.
> And to think that guys wouldn't find them to be sexual or erotic in any way is been plain neive.



BTW 
You are 100 % right, those were not progress pics.....  she wanted to show us see had a nice ass...  that's cool, why dont more MEN do that???


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah sorry, everyone...I feel like I started a war here.
Now how about those Yankees Sapphire? 

Actually I was rooting for the A's but they screwed up as bad as the Giants. Now they're both out of the running.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> BTW
> You are 100 % right, those were not progress pics.....  she wanted to show us see had a nice ass...  that's cool, why dont more MEN do that???


You are right and It's not like we all haven't done it.  Last year, if you recall Sapph, we had the Ass Avi thing going on.  We all had Avatars with us showing our asses in thongs and alot of us did it.  Even some of the guys did it.   That's why I was like big deal, it's not like this will be the first time that IMers have seen my ass


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Sapphire...there is a difference between doing something with class and being tacky.
> 
> We love you for who you are, not for trying to be something different.


Thanks Jodi... so you love me for being a little silly!!  THANK GOD somebody does!  

In all seriousness.. you and Jodi and the other competitors have FAR better boides than I do, did you see my back??     I can't flex.. there isn't much there to flex   I am OK with that, cause I can eat bagels for breakfast!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

Saph, by all means, I do enjoy looking at your pics.  You RoCk!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

Yankees just loaded the bases and are now ahead by 3, 5-2 is the score, 6th, inning.  COME ON REDSOX.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> BTW
> You are 100 % right, those were not progress pics.....  she wanted to show us see had a nice ass...  that's cool, why dont more MEN do that???


Yes...we need more men to look at.  LOL

MEN.....POST BUTT PICS.    

Lis...I do hope you continue with your lifting and progress, you have done an awesome job!  You've got alot of potential.  Take things day by day until you feel better about the loss of your friend. 

I'm not meaning to be ugly at all or come across that I am being insensative to what has been happening the past few days.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are right and It's not like we all haven't done it.  Last year, if you recall Sapph, we had the Ass Avi thing going on.  We all had Avatars with us showing our asses in thongs and alot of us did it.  Even some of the guys did it.   That's why I was like big deal, it's not like this will be the first time that IMers have seen my ass


Yes I do recall.. and your ass is quite fine if I do say so myself!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi... so you love me for being a little silly!!  THANK GOD somebody does!
> 
> In all seriousness.. you and Jodi and the other competitors have FAR better boides than I do, did you see my back??     I can't flex.. there isn't much there to flex   I am OK with that, cause I can eat bagels for breakfast!!



You say they have better bodies, by far you take the prize for best ass tho!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Yankees just loaded the bases and are now ahead by 3, 5-2 is the score, 6th, inning.  COME ON REDSOX.


NO WAY!!   GO YANKEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

I prefer a picture of a nice back over a butt.  Guys with nice backs  HOT!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodi... so you love me for being a little silly!!  THANK GOD somebody does!
> 
> In all seriousness.. you and Jodi and the other competitors have FAR better boides than I do, did you see my back??     I can't flex.. there isn't much there to flex   I am OK with that, cause I can eat bagels for breakfast!!


LOL....I am envious of those legs you have!  Who wouldn't be? and bagels are far better than egg whites and oatmeal daily!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Now we have the ladies talking about their asses... Now I like that subject matter


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

No Way, Go Redsoxs


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now we have the ladies talking about their asses... Now I like that subject matter


That's because you have visions of two girls at once.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yes I do recall.. and your ass is quite fine if I do say so myself!!


Thanks, but you have, by far, the best ass! 

Go SOX!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok...I gotta get mine to the gym!  Too much bad stuff yesterday and time is running out!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 18, 2004)

seems like we've reached a consensus of sorts

1) ass photos are ass photos and progress pics are progress pics.  there's room for both as long as we can be honest about which they are  

2)  go Yankees


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL....I am envious of those legs you have!  Who wouldn't be? and bagels are far better than egg whites and oatmeal daily!



You have go to be joking!!!!!      I HATE MY LEGS!!!!!!!!!!     
Let's not even go there....  ask GP, I harass him everyday...I want bigger legs!!!!!!!     

I like my nose though, it's cute isn't it??     sorta like a baby piget.

Mmmm bagels....   
sorry for rubbing it in.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> seems like we've reached a consensus of sorts
> 
> 1) ass photos are ass photos and progress pics are progress pics.  there's room for both as long as we can be honest about which they are
> 
> 2)  go Yankees


Shut does have a nice ass too!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

I dont think the Sox's are going to be able to pull this one off, DAMN YANKEE'S!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

I can't seem to remember now who has the best ass,  Can I see them both in comparison  



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks, but you have, by far, the best ass!
> 
> Go SOX!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> seems like we've reached a consensus of sorts
> 
> 1) ass photos are ass photos and progress pics are progress pics.  there's room for both as long as we can be honest about which they are
> 
> 2)  go Yankees



EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You solved the WHOLE issue NG!!!  
I take ass shots cause I don't have any progress!    


GO YANKEES!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thanks, but you have, by far, the best ass!
> 
> Go SOX!


LET'S JUST AGREE WE ARE ALL TOO SEXY FOR OUR ASSES!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

I hope the Sox can Rock...   Yankees have had to many opportunities and are always up on top.. This is why I will rock for the SOX  





			
				RoCk79 said:
			
		

> I dont think the Sox's are going to be able to pull this one off, DAMN YANKEE'S!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I take ass shots cause I don't have any progress!


  you just hush.  your ass is legendary and your progress is too!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah, me too man, too many times have we seen the yankees winning, I want to see the Sox win, but who knows.  Lets hope they can win.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I hope the Sox can Rock...   Yankees have had to many opportunities and are always up on top.. This is why I will rock for the SOX



WHAT?! You are rooting for the sox... that's it, get MY ass out of your sig.  Good.  Thank you.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> you just hush.  your ass is legendary and your progress is too!


Ahhh OK thanks NG.. I think you may  be looking at GG's pics, but thanks in any case!

Hey did you start P/RR/S? 

GO YANKEES!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Hmmmmm looks like there is decision here to be made...

1. If I vote for the Yankees / I can have the ass
2. If I vote for the Sox then / no ass

Ok I have made my decision... I root for the Yankees


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm looks like there is decision here to be made...
> 
> 1. If I vote for the Yankees / I can have the ass
> 2. If I vote for the Sox then / no ass
> ...



WISE DECISION!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

GO SOX'S, they have runners in position to tie it up...


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapp didn't say smiling for the Sox wasn't aloud


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 18, 2004)

Going home now, bye all

GO SOX'S


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

L8r Rock


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sapp didn't say smiling for the Sox wasn't aloud


Yes I did!!    

Nightie.. Nightie Gang!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 18, 2004)

I leave long enough to do some dishes and burn some chicken on the grill ... bang the women have fixed the planet again.  Can we get a woman prez sometime soon?  NO HITLERY does not count!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2004)

my gosh I leave for a few hours and look at this damn thread!

this place is such a freaking soap opera!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 18, 2004)

It never ends...............


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> my gosh I leave for a few hours and look at this damn thread!
> 
> this place is such a freaking soap opera!


We go through this stuff all the time and you wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow.. what a thread.  I am disgusted at some of the people, and their comments here.  Very suprised by some.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 18, 2004)

_All the women that will not make to the calendar. Get this. You are not attractive. 

edit: j/k  

edit: not really _


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2004)

_All the women that will  make to the calendar. Get this. You are attractive. _


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

where are the male butt shots??  I'm still waiting


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

Can we save a month for this one?


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 19, 2004)

Go Sox's, They Won!!!!! Yeah Baby Yeah


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

woohoo the Astros won too!!!   maybe the Sox's and Astros in the World Series!


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 19, 2004)

As long as it's not the yankee's!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

For Velvet this time.....http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16026


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's why I was like big deal, it's not like this will be the first time that IMers have seen my ass



and hopefully not the last


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> LET'S JUST AGREE WE ARE ALL TOO SEXY FOR OUR ASSES!!!



oh ............. ok, you're right


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't even want to set my beer on that  



			
				MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Can we save a month for this one?


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nasty


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Okay, these pictures........... what do we wear??? Should they be taken indoors or outdoors, by ourselves or with someone else???   What kind of background??


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't have an ass picture like everyone else but I have a picture of my  covered ass , would that do?  Remember , I have a husband that I have to hide this from.  You'd think he'd be proud of my ass


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Okay, these pictures........... what do we wear??? Should they be taken indoors or outdoors, by ourselves or with someone else??? What kind of background??


OMG, NCgirl!  you are really getting into this   Too bad we couldn't do a shot together, that would be cool!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2004)

I am officially submitting this pic to the calandar:


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I am officially submitting this pic to the calandar:


 .........

 I'll come back to this.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> OMG, NCgirl!  you are really getting into this   Too bad we couldn't do a shot together, that would be cool!




Hey........ we could ya know!!! That would be fun!     Ivy isn't too far away and we could all meet somewhere.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey........ we could ya know!!! That would be fun!     Ivy isn't too far away and we could all meet somewhere.


 I'm down with that.


----------



## Du (Oct 19, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I am officially submitting this pic to the calandar:


I think you found your Cover Girls!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

How drunk would you need to be, to nail one of those beauties?  How about all four?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> How drunk would you need to be, to nail one of those beauties?  How about all four?



you might want to ask Randy!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I think you found your Cover Girls!


Finally, my life dream come true.......to be a Covergirl


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 19, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I am officially submitting this pic to the calandar:



interesting how you can't tell if 2 of them are wearing bottoms.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

Is that Ricky Lake on the left?


----------



## Du (Oct 19, 2004)

Id consider the one on the right an athlete compared to the rest.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 19, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Id consider the one on the right an athlete compared to the rest.


So you'd hit that?


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 19, 2004)

Um,


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ya'll are bad.


----------



## Du (Oct 19, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So you'd hit that?


Hey now, thats my woman youre talkin about.


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, now that was just wrong.....  



			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you might want to ask Randy!


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2004)

There is not enough alcohol in the world for that Max  



			
				MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> How drunk would you need to be, to nail one of those beauties? How about all four?


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 19, 2004)

Your mother will be so proud of you!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you might want to ask Randy!


And I think this comment also deserves this... >>>>  
And don't ask me to do a rain dance either


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 19, 2004)

Randy you a bigun aint' ya ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 19, 2004)

Compared to the other three, the one on the right looks good.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey........ we could ya know!!! That would be fun!     Ivy isn't too far away and we could all meet somewhere.


HEY WHAT ABOUT ME???


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Randy you a bigun aint' ya ...


Hey I almost missed this one


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

Pick one.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 21, 2004)

Sapphy, you are pretty close to me.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 21, 2004)

OMG!!! why did I open this thread 
Somebody! Quick! Post something good looking! I need to get that pic out of my mind!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! why did I open this thread
> Somebody! Quick! Post something good looking! I need to get that pic out of my mind!


Just for you, babe:




Miss Arkansas.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 21, 2004)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! 
And I thought you came to  my rescue.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here is a pretty site....


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

Or how is this image?
Does send a good message though


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

mmmmm.... BIG tits


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2004)

Would you "hire" her.  And no, not hire (*higher * her up on a table either!   )

I have been looking for a sex-cretary within my company and will be "hiring & interviewing" some lass's here in SFLA!  Hope I find some cuties!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2004)

BTW, thank you Premier for posting that picture rather than the others on here!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

I cant stop looking at them


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2004)

wonder where she keeps them when she isn't using them?


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

Dammmmmmnnnnnnnn, in my opinion big boobies like that turn me off.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 21, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Dammmmmmnnnnnnnn, in my opinion big boobies like that turn me off.


I'll pretend you didn't just say that.  Now re-post, and praise them like you should!


----------



## Du (Oct 21, 2004)

I bet those would be very comfortable to sleep in....er, on, at night.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I bet those would be very comfortable to sleep in....er, on, at night.


They may be uncomfortable to sleep in, but not to sleep on 
They would be like big pillows


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

The "escorts" that hang around Hard Rock here in Hollywood... I saw a girl with boobs that big..... if I can conjure up $1400 just to throw at her... I'll let you all know how it feels to sleep witha girl like that... however, I bet I can get her to come down in price!    Is it worth it?  No!!!  I already know gals with DD and close to F's and yes, they ARE good to sleep on!!!  Trust me!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> mmmmm.... BIG tits


 Not trying to pass judgement or anything... but holy SHIT them are some tig ol' bitties! Disgusting! I mean, I miss my average sized boobs, but I would never wish to have something like THIS. Don't people realize there is a fine line between "generously-sized" and "side-show-freak"?

 Yikes.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

That looks painful! 
How does she not fall over?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

She's got men underneath, holding them up at all times.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 22, 2004)

How many men does it take?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 22, 2004)

Strong men ...


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> How many men does it take?


 hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> How many men does it take?


Just a few powerlifters.


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

After a 5th look at Premi's picture, they don't seem really that big, GG and Katia.....


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not trying to pass judgement or anything... but holy SHIT them are some tig ol' bitties! Disgusting! I mean, I miss my average sized boobs, but I would never wish to have something like THIS. Don't people realize there is a fine line between "generously-sized" and "side-show-freak"?
> 
> Yikes.


My point exactly.
In addition to that you would be stuck with major saggers in her later years.  And I wouldn't even want to imagine that one


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> My point exactly.
> In addition to that you would be stuck with major saggers in her later years.  And I wouldn't even want to imagine that one


So you wouldn't hire her?  
We should make a poll out of this.


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

We should!!!!    

I'd hire her as long as she's qualified.  I don't discriminate!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Now who said I wouldn't hire her Max? 
There is a difference between enjoying the daily cleavage view, and having to be smoothered by them every night if having her as a girlfriend. Christ, they are so big you could use em as anchors. But hiring her in the office, you could also benefit by using them as paper weights


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> The "escorts" that hang around Hard Rock here in Hollywood... I saw a girl with boobs that big..... if I can conjure up $1400 just to throw at her... I'll let you all know how it feels to sleep witha girl like that... however, I bet I can get her to come down in price!  Is it worth it? No!!! I already know gals with DD and close to F's and yes, they ARE good to sleep on!!! Trust me!


Nice to know you have high aspirations in life.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 22, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> That looks painful!
> How does she not fall over?


I doubt she stands very often


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeanie, you look amazing!!  I was looking at your pics a long time ago and was totally impressed!  How inspirational!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 22, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Jeanie, you look amazing!! I was looking at your pics a long time ago and was totally impressed! How inspirational!!!


Thank you   The only reason I put this huge Pectorial picture up in my signature was to get some of the guys to listen to me about pec exercises .  Not to brag or anything, but I know I have good pecs, better then a lot of , well, almost all of the guys at my gym.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man, if I had pecs like that, my pic would take up the whole computer screen!  They'd better listen to you!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 22, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Man, if I had pecs like that, my pic would take up the whole computer screen! They'd better listen to you!


You would think they would listen, but many men refuse to believe that they can get good advice from a woman.  oh well, that is their loss.  Oh, i forgot, they did hear your advice on the 10 things they should know about a woman


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thank you   The only reason I put this huge Pectorial picture up in my signature was to get some of the guys to listen to me about pec exercises .  Not to brag or anything, but I know I have good pecs, better then a lot of , well, almost all of the guys at my gym.


We all respect them, babe.  I'll listen to any advice you got to offer that will get me your pecs.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> We all respect them, babe. I'll listen to any advice you got to offer that will get me your pecs.


hahahaha, I really don't think you want what is left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> hahahaha, I really don't think you want what is left!!!!!!!!!!


I'm a man of many, varied tastes.  I've long ago learned to appreciate the female form in all it's lovely varieties.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> The "escorts" that hang around Hard Rock here in Hollywood... I saw a girl with boobs that big..... if I can conjure up $1400 just to throw at her... I'll let you all know how it feels to sleep witha girl like that... however, I bet I can get her to come down in price!  Is it worth it? No!!! I already know gals with DD and close to F's and yes, they ARE good to sleep on!!! Trust me!


David you whore you


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm a man of many, varied tastes. I've long ago learned to appreciate the female form in all it's lovely varieties.


You are referring to neked though right?


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Now look what you're doing Max, you're corrupting my mind.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> You are referring to neked though right?


Randy, I'm a gentleman......of course I'm referring to neked.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You would think they would listen, but many men refuse to believe that they can get good advice from a woman.  oh well, that is their loss.  Oh, i forgot, they did hear your advice on the 10 things they should know about a woman



What can I say?  That article spoke to me!  I laughed so hard, I cried from it.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now look what you're doing Max, you're corrupting my mind.


It's not me.  Stop watching those godawful dance movies.


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Nice to know you have high aspirations in life.




I don't seek these type of people, it's just that "plastic" n' "fake" is very common in S FLA.  

My aspirations: To build my company and develop artist in the music industry, fitness, modeling and other small businesses.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

In other words David wants to setup his own MTV 
And hire women with big fake boobies


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Not trying to pass judgement or anything... but holy SHIT them are some tig ol' bitties! Disgusting! I mean, I miss my average sized boobs, but I would never wish to have something like THIS. Don't people realize there is a fine line between "generously-sized" and "side-show-freak"?
> 
> Yikes.



Its just a picture.  I thought that it was funny.

That may not even be a real pic..


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

All you would have to do is plant a couple nipples on your legs and they would be about the same size Premier  <just teasin ya>


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> In other words David wants to setup his own MTV
> And hire women with big fake boobies



Yeah, when the Mafia lets me!  

Actually, I want to become Community orientated and "travel" the world one more time before I REALLY get old!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

That is just photoshop... She put her head on Max's body   





			
				adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Man, if I had pecs like that, my pic would take up the whole computer screen! They'd better listen to you!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Yeah, when the Mafia lets me!
> 
> Actually, I want to become Community orientated and "travel" the world one more time before I REALLY get old!


If your nice, maybe I'll let you in... 
But I don't know with that "Old" comment.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That is just photoshop... She put her head on Max's body


She can put her head anywhere on my body she wants to.


----------

